# slot, Ram et iMac G3...



## Toinou04 (24 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,
J'ai un iMac G3 400Mhz et pour lui redonner un coup de jeune j'ai acheté sur internet une barrette de Memoire vive (Corsair Value Select - Mémoire - 512 Mo - DIMM 168 broches - SDRAM - 100 MHz / PC100). Mais j'ai reçu une barrette PC133. Comme elle ne fonctionnait pas, j'ai contacté le vendeur et il m'a certifié que "c'est une RAM PC133/PC100, donc elle fonctionne en 133Mhz et en 100Mhz. Ces RAM fonctionnent sans aucun problème sur des systèmes PC100.". 
Il m'a demandé si j'avais essayé sur différents slots. Etant un amateur, je vous demande ce qu"est un "slot". J'ai bien enclenché la barrette ma barrette mais elle ne fonctionne sur aucun de mes deux iMac G3.
Que faire? Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## tsss (24 Juin 2008)

Hello, 
j'ai un G3@500 snow et je lui ai donné une barrette de 512Mo en 133Mhz, cela fonctionne impec, par contre une fois la barrette dans le snow, j'ai du appuyer sur un bouton noir sur la carte mère (entre les slots de la ram et les connecteurs usb/FW) pour qu'elle soit reconnue ... bizarrerie ou pas ? en tt cas ça fonctionne très bien !


edit: un slot c'est l'emplacement ou tu mets la mémoire (un slot mémoire).
edit: le petit bouton noir sert à faire un reset de la carte mère (et peu permettre la détection d'un nouveau module de ram) !


----------



## Invité (24 Juin 2008)

Moi aussi, j'ai mis une 512 en 133 dans mes deux iMac(s).
Pour l'un des deux, je ne sais plus lequel, j'ai du faire un reset pour qu'elle soit reconnue.


----------



## Toinou04 (25 Juin 2008)

Tu veux dire que tu a du appuyer sur le slot?


----------



## tsss (25 Juin 2008)

nono, enfin ... tu appuies (gentillement) sur les barrettes de mémoires pour qu'elles soient correctement installées dans leurs slots, si l'imac ne les reconnaît pas il te faut chercher un petit bouton noir sur la carte mère, situé entre les slots de mémoire et les connecteurs USB/FW, et appuyer sur ce bouton imac éteint et non alimenté. 
Si vraiment tu ne le trouve pas, je te ferais une photo


----------



## ntx (25 Juin 2008)

Un reset de la carte mère ou plus souvent un reset de la PRAM (commence par cela) peut être nécessaire quand tu modifies la configuration matérielle de ta machine


----------



## Toinou04 (26 Juin 2008)

Je veux bien une photo s'il te plaît Tsss. Merci.


----------



## tsss (26 Juin 2008)

désolé, je ne me suis pas foulé pour la photo, c'pas net mais tu situera mieux le "bouton".


----------



## flotow (27 Juin 2008)

idem, en plus d'avoir a mettre les barettes dans un ordre precis (sinon le bong saccade (oui oui ) et la machine ne demarre quand meme pas), j'ai zappé la pram, et ca roule 

iMac@233Mhz


----------



## Toinou04 (27 Juin 2008)

ah oui, mais j'avais déjà essayer d'appuyer sur ce bouton et... rien.


----------



## Invité (27 Juin 2008)

Toinou04 a dit:


> ah oui, mais j'avais déjà essayer d'appuyer sur ce bouton et... rien.



Ordinateur débranché du réseau électrique, appui sur le bouton, attente d'au moins 10s avant de rebrancher au réseau ?


----------



## Toinou04 (27 Juin 2008)

c'est exactement ce que j'ai fait


----------



## Invité (27 Juin 2008)

Il ne te reste plus qu'a te faire rembourser et acheter de la Ram certifiée Apple.
Macway 49 ou 59 zoros plus le port
OWC 40 zoros avec le port (mais ça va mettre une dizaine de jours)


----------

